# Outrigger Help



## jmh41190 (Apr 8, 2010)

I have a 28 Pursuit and am looking for outriggers. Would 15ft or 18ft be better?


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

Personally I liked the 18's even on a 23' robalo... they were on the T-top and no chance of dipping a tip in the roughest seas... If you set them up right, no reason the 18's will be too long. If on a gunnel that leans outboard and they may drag a tip, the 15's may be the better choice... But that is just me... i like the extra width of the 18 footers and the additional "drop back" once the snap is popped....
Brent


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

18. Always go the biggest you can with them. Wider spreads don't tangle as badly in rough seas. 

Also, just a quick edit note. Using bigger riggers keeps more of your line out of the water, since its coming down from a higher angle, which is definitely an advantage of fishing a large/charter boat. Tuned just right you can have just a few feet in the water on your shorts.


----------



## jmh41190 (Apr 8, 2010)

Alright thanks ill probably go with the 18s then


----------



## alexa041 (Jun 27, 2008)

Definitley 18's. Hopefully you'll get to use them one day.


----------

